
Apple’s upending the iPhone with a $1000 model - felixbraun
https://qz.com/921034/apple-aapl-is-expected-to-launch-three-iphones-in-2017-without-home-buttons-and-usb-c-charging-ports/
======
muninn_
Maybe, maybe not. Nobody knows. All speculation.

